# Seven Pompanos and a Loggerhead Turtle at GSP



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Started fishing this morning with a good mess of sand fleas in hand. Beautiful weather to be out on the beach with my family on Saturday. As soon as we hit the beach we were entertained by dolphins swimming, jumping and feeding not far off shore while we set up. After setting up and casting out around 8:00, we got our first hit. It was a nice pompano, measuring 17”. Shortly after that we landed another pompano at 16” and another within 15 minutes. 3 pompano in the ice chest before 8:40, what more could you ask for!?! One hour later bought in a 15-1/4” pompano; two hours later still fishing and caught another 15-1/4” one. Finished up with 2 more, 14 ½” and 14", by 12:15. Good day all in all. In between all the pomps, only other bites were one catfish and a HUGE surprise. Had a big hit and started reeling in. My 16 year old was reeling and said it was really pulling and was hard. After a few minutes realized we had a loggerhead turtle! And he was a big one! Front flipper got tangled in the line. Reeled him in and had to flip him over to get him untangled without either us or him getting hurt. He measured at least 2-1/2 feet from snout to tail. Happened so fast didn’t get a good front pic. Exciting none the less.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

Nice haul of pomps. Good job. BTW, that's a Kemp's Ridley turtle.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!

Good for you on the quick release. If he is right you did a favor to nature.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemp's_ridley_sea_turtle

You might want to report it somewhere (?)... It's a data point. With Endangered Species, it's important.

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the "swimming" beach pomp pic!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I also love the swimming beach pomp pic very cool


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome day on the beach! That picture is pretty cool by the way. Something different than the standard fish laying on the ground.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice reports & pics there ffp!
The water sure has cleared since this past week.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

The start of the 'Run' may be a'coming. Send them on over here. 

BTW; a nice catch of the 'Bulls'. C2


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

awesome pic, thanks for saving the turtle from harm :thumbsup:, mike


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool deal nice haul!


----------

